

Ask HN: Do developers prefer a free trial or freemium? - sigre

I've launched an MVP of a service that's targeted at iOS developers (www.pushlayer.com, if you'd like to check it out). I'd next like to experiment with the signup process to make it as frictionless as possible.<p>I'm thinking of either: (a) not asking for a credit card on signup but sticking with the existing 30-day free trial, or (b) making the service "freemium" in that a user can signup without a credit card and use a restricted set of features indefinitely.<p>If you're a developer, which do you prefer?
======
patcon
Freemium for sure. While it's not possible with every product, I like the idea
of getting free and full access for any build-out and beta period, but then
only having to pay if my product is a success. Seems more stable and
indicative of future income for you as well, since people are only starting to
pay you when they've achieved some degree of success and validation :)

~~~
sigre
Thanks for the feedback.

Since we target iOS developers, do you think it would be too soon to start
charging once they've released their app to the App Store (but leave the
service completely free and unrestricted for as long as they are in
development mode)? Or do you think we should be strictly resource-metered, in
that they only need to pay once they've hit some level of activity?

